# Name five things you do well.......



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

See if you can come up with anything positive about yourself.


----------



## Jalapeno48 (Jul 23, 2004)

Multi-talented
Smart
loyal
a good friend
open-minded


----------



## space_is_arched (Apr 9, 2004)

write, [email protected]@@, cook, dream, think (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

draw pretty good
nice
quiet
smart
creative


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

make/think of creative things, act, write, am quiet..


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Being funny. :rofl :haha 

Being caring and compassionate. :hug 

Being hard working. :help 

Being persistent. :help 

Being a good friend. :squeeze


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm decent at planning and achieving most of my goals. I'm fairly responsible and self reliant. I'm also creative, artistic and curious.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:clap :clap :clap Hey they all sound great to me guys!

Lets see if I can give this a try:

1.)Hard worker
2.)Clean and neat
3.)Good cook
4.)Empathetic
5.)Good listener

Wow. That was harder than I thought. :lol 

Now the object is to start dwelling on these positive things we just listed about ourselves, instead of just dwelling on the negative. Next time you are having a bad day come back and look at your lists.  It might make you think twice about yourself. Hopefully for the better. :group


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

1. i am a cleaaaaannnn freak!
2. i drive a truck pretty safe 
3. i can handle directions people give me well
4. i follow orders well
5. i am a great friend.


----------



## bluerain (Oct 8, 2004)

1. I am hilariously crazy and make my friends laugh
2. I am Spontaneously Random
3. I am creative 
4. I try to judge people by their personality and not their appearance since I know how it feels to be judged by appearance
5. I love animals of any types


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

1.) intelligent
2.) love animals, special connection especially with cats
3.) great cook, baker, cake decorator
4.) good sense of humour
5.) very spiritual
6.) creative and artistic
7.) appreciate the little things in life
8.) singer and dancer, not professional but passionful (is that a word?)
9.) hopeful for the future
10.) never feel lonely even when I'm alone

Okay that was 10 but I'm in a good mood today. Must be the medication, lol :boogie


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

soapdiva said:


> 1.) intelligent
> 2.) love animals, special connection especially with cats
> 3.) great cook, baker, cake decorator
> 4.) good sense of humour
> ...


Hey, that sounds just like me :fall
p.s.: I can feel your joy bursting through the screen!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

1. I'm okay at singing ( i can do Marilyn Monroe and others pretty well)

2. I am good at staying determined to reach my dream

3. Figuring things out (I'd be good at mysteries) 

4. Forgivness

5. Helping people stay positive and content with themselves


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

1. I'm compassionate and understanding

2. I enjoy doing, and being happy for others

3. I'm artistic, creative, and resourceful

4. I'm open-minded

5. I'm a great cook (says my hubby)



6. Hell, I'm actually pretty funny too...


...Oh yeah, and relentlessly positive. Ok, I'm done... :tiptoe


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

- play board games
- make good decisions
- stand up for myself
- cook
- cyber


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Smart
wise
understanding
intellectual


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Surfer(net)
Photo Editing
Build PCs, not good at it but I enjoy it.
Play Guitar, same as above.
Building Websites
Anything PC related.


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

Five things I do well?......

Listen to others....
Am diplomatic.....
Cry for people during films and news programmes......!
See the the good in everyone......
Perve at wrestlers on WWE!

Not the best selection but hey! I'm me!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

-Procrastinate
-Play guitar
-Dance
-Sleep
-Eat


----------



## SilentMagician (Jun 8, 2004)

Draw
Write
Take responsibility
Logic
Learn


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

I can:

1. I can draw
2. I can keep quiet
3. I can occasionally make people laugh with my BS
4. I can occasionally offend people with my BS
5. I can see out of my skull

Yay!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

Musically talented
Good listener
Good at finding humor in the most unlikely of situations
Persistent
I kick *** at Mortal Kombat


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

1. Nice
2. Responsible
3. Funny
4. I like to decorate
5. respectful
opcorn


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm...5 things I do well?

-Daydream
-I'm a good listener. (when comfortable I suppose)
-I can edit video and shoot movies rather well.
-I can play the bass/guitar extraordinary well. (only in my dreams, though)
-I'm an ok writer, too.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Well five things I do well are...

1) academics/school
2) hard worker
3) art
4) good listener/advice giver
5) treading water (actually swimming treading water, I can do it for hours, or until I have to pee, and have to leave the pool)


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Things I do well:
Write
Make people laugh
Am independent
Observe my surroundings
Am open-minded


----------



## BURKNIZTIC (Nov 16, 2004)

being Mommy
clean freak
burning food at least once a week... lol (great cook when I take my time)
hiding my emotions, and praying
fishing, water skiing, white water rafting, and beach bummin


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

1)Good listener
2)Good kisser
3)Hard Worker
4)Good at anything that involves being physical. _Anything_ *Wink-nudge-wink*
5)Good at bein dumb


----------

